# unable to connect to VPN



## gyanent (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am unable to connect to a VPN using Cisco VPN client. It gives error reason 412. I think it's something to do with the router/modem that I have, as it is working in another location. I am using Technicolor TG582n provided by my my telecom company Telmex Mexico. 

I saw one similar post but I do not see any solution. 

I have googled the error. But doesn't seem to be helping. Please tell me if there is something I can do with the router settings.

Thanks,
Gyanen


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

What are the details at the other location? Your Technicolor might be blocking certain ports for some reason, or it doesn't like your IP address on the server end.


----------



## gyanent (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your quick response. I just moved into a house. I was living in a hotel. It was working there. I tried from my office also, it's working.. What can I do to fix it?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Can you access the Technicolor through it's Web interface? There's usually a security setting called 'IPSec Passthrough' that should be enabled, although this technically shouldn't be an issue since you're connecting outbound.

Is there any way you could try another router? If you have a seperate modem, you could replace the Technicolor. What about IT support at the office you're trying to connect to? They might be able to monitor the connection as you tried to connect, and get a little more information about what's happening. You could try TelMex, but I don't think they'd be as much help.


----------



## jdiazfar (Aug 28, 2012)

ok
Here is the solution to your problem:

Print Page - VPN and TG582n Router

Especially focus on this:
> connection unbind application IKE
> saveall

These two lines are the Telnet commands you will need when logged in via Telnet into the router configuration.

To do this, you will need the Telnet client installed, so if you are running Windows Vista or Windows 7, you might want to have a look at:

Windows 7 - Enable Telnet | FettesPS

Then, in a command prompt screen, type:

C:\> telnet 192.168.1.254

At the user prompt, type:

User: TELMEX
Password: <your WEP/WPA key>

and that's it, you are logged into the modem/router, then follow the rest of the instructions. Remember that Cisco VPN uses IPSec.

After this procedure, you will be able to connect to your office / workplace with the Cisco VPN client software.

It worked for me 

"Title: Re: VPN and TG582n Router
Post by: MisterW on 22/02/2012, 08:34
My guess is the router isn't doing VPN passthrough correctly. There are 2 common VPN protocols used, PPTP and IPSEC.
Looking at this link on the aaisp site http://wiki.aaisp.net.uk/index.php/IPv6_Routers#Problems_connection_to_PPTP_Servers seems to suggest it has problems with PPTP and that you should telnet into the router and unbind PPTP to allow it to work
Quote
connection applist
connection unbind application PPTP port 1723
saveall
If your VPN really is IPSEC then, looking at the TG582n CLI guide ( linked from the aaisp link ) then I would also suggest
Quote
connection unbind application IKE
saveall
Hope that helps, if you need more help ( like how to telnet into the router! ) then post back and we'll try and give some more details."


----------



## gyanent (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much man........... It worked!! Thanks a lot!!!! :dance:


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't ask for more detailed info than that...  Don't forget to mark the thread as 'Solved'.


----------



## frodrih23 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Thanks so much friend for this solution. It worked to me as well. Can you explain with more detail about the 2 telnet commands to resolve the issue please.
*


----------



## Funtomas (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Had the exact same problem and the telnet solution fixed it! :smile:


----------

